# $500 carbon frames on ebay?



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

What's the deal with these bikes? Seems like about 1/4 of the price of other carbon bikes.

tem number:	320397944161
Item location:	Hong Kong, Hong Kong


----------



## uparabbit (Dec 3, 2008)

jroden said:


> Item location:	Hong Kong, Hong Kong


need I add more?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

uparabbit said:


> need I add more?


It would help if you did. I'm sure every carbon frame passes through that port, so it's not very newsworthy. I'm curious if they are decent frames and how they come to be sold without markings.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

I was curious when I came across these last year, and I got feedback from others that the seller referred me to. Couple of these folks were in the SeaTac/Portland area and they said they had raced the frames in the last two rounds of the Cross Crusades series. They sounded pretty positive about the whole thing. Only reason I did not pull the trigger is because Am without a job right now


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

I had looked carbon frames on ebay too. But have seen too many busted carbon componets in cross. Breaking a $100 carbon fork is one thing but breaking frames can get expensive. You can do pretty good for about 2-300 in AL on Ebay.

Then again I ride a steel road bike.


----------



## bchuang (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought a similar frame from an online store. Mine is spot on to the Lapierre frame except that mine has downtube cable routing instead. 

It's probably like a lot of components these days. Someone is probably just selling the unbranded versions to make a few extra dollars on the side. I figure it was worth a try. The extra markup of most of the "named" frames probably comes from their distribution model and longer warranty. For the price I paid for mine, I figured it was worth taking the risk as it's going to allow me to put some nicer components on my new bike.


----------



## velociped jones (Mar 21, 2005)

tempting.


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know but I just got the performancebike/lynskey ti frame for 850 shipped. I can't see why anyone would even consider a 500 ebay frame when deals like that are floating around.


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

*It's simple when you look at it....*



andrew9223 said:


> I don't know but I just got the performancebike/lynskey ti frame for 850 shipped. I can't see why anyone would even consider a 500 ebay frame when deals like that are floating around.


Because the $350.00 in savings is entry fee's into 14 races (25.00 a race)

I have looked at those frames and almost pulled the trigger but got a Primus Mootry frame instead off of ebay for a little less money. They are spot on, like someone else pointed out, to the LaPierre frames. 

The seller even offer's up this:

"For defective item,pls contact me in 2 days with pictures and serial number for me to check with the factory for approval so we can solve the problem by discussion,thanks!"

So the warranty might take a little while to take care of. But if you crashed hard enough to break a frame, you might be laid up for a couple of weeks anyway. So that would be a wash.

The Ti frame that Andrew purchased probably is a great bike, but titanium bikes are so
20th century at this point.:lol: 

Pull the trigger and be happy with your purchase. If not, sell it on ebay and get something different.


----------



## bchuang (Sep 28, 2006)

Like I said earlier, I'm pretty happy with mine even though I haven't fully built mine up. I got mine from a different source, but for the same price I got a full carbon fork and the FSA headset so I can't really complain.


----------



## biketaviousmaximus (Dec 21, 2008)

*Why are they so cheap???*

They don't incur marketing costs, store over heads or paint jobs, + they have a history of minor defects. mine has the seat tube bidon bolts out of vetical by about 2 mm.

I bought mine and painted it myself to promote my MTB as I have the team clothing. It's considered wanky to some, but the're usually haters who paid 5x as much for a 'brand' name. Don't get me wrong, I'd buy a santa cruz roadie (They make a sweet cycloX) if they made one or a ridley if I could afford it.

My bike rides much better than my old chromo Giant Peleton 7000, I'm so happy with mine I post photo's every chance I get   :thumbsup:

Love or hate the global economy, you have to go with the tide.......


----------



## theextremist04 (Jan 23, 2009)

If you hadn't said you had painted it yourself I would have gone over to the Santa Cruz site to see when they had released a road bike. That's sweet looking!


----------



## 95bonty (Jun 1, 2006)

*i got one a few weeks back*

so far have been very impressed, it rides very well - it's not harsh, accelerates quick as, no issues with build quality was very nicely finished and very quick to ship.


----------



## jvs (Oct 14, 2007)

@95bonty

The rear tire clearance seems pretty good. What would be the widest tyre that you could fit in there. I'm thinking monstercross...


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

95bonty said:


> so far have been very impressed, it rides very well - it's not harsh, accelerates quick as, no issues with build quality was very nicely finished and very quick to ship.


Really wanted to try one of these but that ridiculously short head tube on the larger sizes is a deal breaker.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

it looks like a real sloping sort of setup, is that common for all of these no-brand cf bikes?

I bought a no-brand metal bike from bike island to use as a pit bike, I have been my daily driver for a while, it fits really nicely and rides fine. The bottom bracket is low so I hit pedals trail riding and the chainstays flare out so much I had to use a triple width BB, but other than that it was $300 well spent:

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1091


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

bchuang said:


> Like I said earlier, I'm pretty happy with mine even though I haven't fully built mine up. I got mine from a different source, but for the same price I got a full carbon fork and the FSA headset so I can't really complain.


Would you mind sharing where you got this deal?


----------



## 95bonty (Jun 1, 2006)

jvs said:


> @95bonty
> 
> The rear tire clearance seems pretty good. What would be the widest tyre that you could fit in there. I'm thinking monstercross...


hmm not sure, i've tried a smattering of 32s and 35s with plenty of room, i'm not sure you could get anything really fat in there to be honest.


----------



## bchuang (Sep 28, 2006)

euro-trash said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got this deal?


I got mine from 53x11bike.com. He's only got the S left.


----------



## Keepthemdead (Oct 24, 2006)

jroden said:


> it looks like a real sloping sort of setup, is that common for all of these no-brand cf bikes?
> 
> I bought a no-brand metal bike from bike island to use as a pit bike, I have been my daily driver for a while, it fits really nicely and rides fine. The bottom bracket is low so I hit pedals trail riding and the chainstays flare out so much I had to use a triple width BB, but other than that it was $300 well spent:
> 
> http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1091


I was thinking of buying this same frame from bike island in black, got any pics by chance?What bb length did you have to use in the end?


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*I too bought a road/frame fork from the same online eBay store*

the carbon stuff made in China comes from one of 3 makers...irrespective of how it's branded and touched up after the fact. My road bike rides nice and stiff and comfy. I've prolly got about 1K miles on it so far. I wouldn't hesitate to get the cross bike, just I don't really need it right now.

Just my 2 cents.

BTW, don't bother to buy the carbon seat post. It's very heavy. The online no name stems and handlebars that are all carbon work great...at a fraction of the cost.

bt


----------



## 95bonty (Jun 1, 2006)

jvs said:


> @95bonty
> 
> The rear tire clearance seems pretty good. What would be the widest tyre that you could fit in there. I'm thinking monstercross...


here you go pics (poor) of the mud clearance.
cheers


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

eyebob said:


> the carbon stuff made in China comes from one of 3 makers...irrespective of how it's branded and touched up after the fact.


Actually this isn't true, there are quite a few Carbon builders in China, many of them have their home office in Thailand but do the actual carbon production in China.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

i like the bike, but something seems wrong about putting a known brand name on a bike that was not built/sold by them. i can see putting even a nonsensical name. 

paint job is awesome


----------



## biketaviousmaximus (Dec 21, 2008)

vanjr said:


> i like the bike, but something seems wrong about putting a known brand name on a bike that was not built/sold by them. i can see putting even a nonsensical name. paint job is awesome


Fair call, I had given that point alot of thought, As they don't sell a road bike and are predominately 'Mountain bike Manufacturers' (Of which I ride), I decided to go with it for several reasons.

1. A sponsored santa cruz rider rides a 'black sheep' frame with santa cruz details.
2. Santa Cruz don't make a road bike i.e I tried for several months to get the roadster they made in 2004
3. I have alot of Santa Cruz Lycra (it's all about fashion )
4. As Hypocritical as it sounds, I wouldn't have put colnago or ridley on it as they make road bikes.

Either way, different strokes. Thanks for the feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## marketbuy (Aug 10, 2009)

The "no name brand" carbon frames were probably removed from the China factory and sold illegally to the consumers without permission from the OEM's approval. Hence, you are buying a "big name brand" without the actual markings on the frame itself. 

So, would it make you happier if you paid $1K extra if it had a Orbea painted on the frame? I'm looking to buy this no name brand frame without any hestitation (if only they have my 52cm size).


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

marketbuy said:


> The "no name brand" carbon frames were probably removed from the China factory and sold illegally to the consumers without permission from the OEM's approval. Hence, you are buying a "big name brand" without the actual markings on the frame itself.
> 
> So, would it make you happier if you paid $1K extra if it had a Orbea painted on the frame? I'm looking to buy this no name brand frame without any hestitation (if only they have my 52cm size).


If I knew darn well those were the circumstances, I would not buy the frame. I don't want to support that sort of activity.


----------



## MeLikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2008)

vanjr said:


> i like the bike, but something seems wrong about putting a known brand name on a bike that was not built/sold by them. i can see putting even a nonsensical name.
> 
> paint job is awesome



Agree. The bike is sweet looking though, did you send a pic to Santa Cruz?
When I was a kid I really wanted a Mongoose, but not having a ton of money my parents bought me a Team Murray. My brother who was like 12 at the time, took it apart, painted it red and ordered Mongoose stickers from the factory. Even at 8 years old I felt like a fraud...but I road it until it died.


----------

